# Adjustable Frame for Mdf Raised Panel Doors



## jerry433 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am looking for a template/jig that i older carpenter that i knew had.. it was an adjustable frame that would go on just about any size door and all four sides would slide in tight on the door and lock with thumb screws, it was made out of steel and aluminum and then you could use a plunge router with a collet on it to guide around the door and cut the raised panel look into the door... i can not find it anywhere...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Jerry.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

I have not seen the jig but you can make your own easy 

But the bit is the key, see below

The jig in the snapshot would do the trick I think with 4 part template pattern,over lapping type out of 1/8" MDF stock..

Classical Plunge Pattern

Grizzly.com® -- Online Catalog

==========



jerry433 said:


> I am looking for a template/jig that i older carpenter that i knew had.. it was an adjustable frame that would go on just about any size door and all four sides would slide in tight on the door and lock with thumb screws, it was made out of steel and aluminum and then you could use a plunge router with a collet on it to guide around the door and cut the raised panel look into the door... i can not find it anywhere...


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jerry
> 
> I have not seen the jig but you can make your own easy
> 
> ...


Is there more information you can submit


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tom

Just a quick drawing of the template setup 

======



Tom76 said:


> Is there more information you can submit


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome Jerry to the router forum.


----------



## jerry433 (Sep 2, 2009)

I found one for sale and purchased it from an 85 year old carpenter, if you want to know what it looks like go to this website www dot porta-nails.com/rtemplate.html...thanks


----------

